# Ready, Set, ICE!!!!!!!! 10-28



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

That's right folks......this aint no question.....this aint no joke......ETDT and I walked on water, even before the famous Ton Def!

We awoke at 4:45am and started the skin up in the complete darkness.









Then we stumbled upon the glorious sight of the frozen oasis....
(yes we agree with the sign, swimming is probably a bad idea today)









One small step for tye dye twin.....one giant leap for Utah's ice fishing community!









With rope, life jacket, ice gear, and auger it became clear it was destiny!









As I drilled I decided to try to burst though. Whoa! That was a bad idea. The thunder of booms and cracks rumbbled throughout the lake annoucing the ice gods were present. Was it the ice gods commenting on my early season trechery? I dipped the lines despite whatever the gods might have tried to say.









Then a special mistress fell in love from the spell of the pumpkin pepper jig. Her name was brook and she was a trout. She was the 1st walk to the bright light. 

















Luckily for her she was able to return to her icy paradise. Hopfully that appeased the ice gods. Hell a bribe never hurts right?

Even though I only had 15 mins to fish as I had to move my mothers house for money.....I still got to feel the waves of relief, satifaction, etc. from the withdrawl of the open water blues.

With the success I felt I had earned a victory lap. Which I took in great strides.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I figured those were about ready. Way to go.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

One hand on the rescue rope the other the rod...that's too much. -_O-
I'll bet you were first this year though.
How many times did you run for shore when it made a loud crack?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> I figured those were about ready. Way to go.


Well it was by just a hair. The current temps are not going to help.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Cooky said:


> One hand on the rescue rope the other the rod...that's too much. -_O-
> I'll bet you were first this year though.
> How many times did you run for shore when it made a loud crack?


I checked it out Saturday by myself and tossed some big rocks. Approached the dents and poked my ski pole through it..... 1 inch to 1.5 inches thick. That did make me hurry back to shore twice. Being alone, without a rope, at 6:30pm was risky.

I felt better this time as it was 2 inches thick. I was wondering with the auger weight and drilling action if that might weaken the ice. With ski boots I was wondering if I can really get the swimming kick motion needed to get myself out. The rope was just a safety measure. It will be good to cary around this year as an added saftey measure.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Sick!!! :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Upnrediculous!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Freaking amazing but scary. Im getting excited!


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

**** cool yet slightly insane! I can't wait until Ice season is here. :O--O:


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

What an adventure....nothing like keepin the tension on that rope just waiting for the bust through! Although I did not get to get my line wet that morning....I at least got some turns for my early morning effort.....and some great pixs.

Can't wait for the temps to cool off....with the 50F + temps this week....going out on the ice right now without a dry suit would be certian suicide! DRY SUIT........now that gives me ideas


----------

